

April Fool: Introducing Strikingly Cloud - dfguo
http://www.strikingly.com/cloud

======
lgray
Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person who scrolls up and down through
pages with the arrow keys. I don't like it when sites mess with them.

~~~
crazygringo
You're not the only one.

Google Images drives me NUTS -- up/down work totally unexpectedly, while
space-bar works well. Cmd+Up/Down is broken totally. Why Google Images feels
like the scrolling paradigm that has been used everywhere else, ever, doesn't
work for rows of images, is beyond me...

------
Scramblejams
Not directed in particular at this site, but the April Fools on the Web thing
is so massively overdone, and has been for so many years, that if you're going
to do an April Fools joke on the web, it had better be funny.

If there's a day I'd rather stay away from the web, this is it.

~~~
crazygringo
Party pooper... :P

